# Hausautomatisierung mit Beckhoff - Rolladen



## djacki (5 Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe dieses Forum in den vergangenen Wochen immer mal wieder für Rechairche für meine zukünftige Hausautomatisierung genutzt, welche ich mit einer Beckhoff umsetzen möchte.
Nun möchte ich euch meine aktuellen Rechairche Ergebnisse mit euch teilen um eventuell noch weitere/andere Anregungen zu erhalten.

Beginnen werde ich mit der Rolladensteuerung.

Um die unterschiedlichen Varianten miteinander vergleichen zu können, rechne ich das ganze mit 10 Rolladen (so wie wir das auch für unsere DHH benötigen). Dabei sei allerdings gesagt, dass das alles nur ca. Werte sind und somit nicht zu 100% richtig sein muss.

Das Schaltermaterial habe ich erst mal nicht mit berücksichtigt, da es bei allen Varianten im gleichem Maße notwendig ist.

Die folgenden Varianten habe ich mir angesehen:

*Variante 1
*Beschreibung:


konventionelle elektrische Rolladen
mit Taster je Rolladen
Komponenten:

elektrische Rolladen ca. 150€/St.
Vorteile:

geringe Anschaffungskosten (Summe 1.500€)
Nachteile:


hoher Verkabelungsaufwand
keine flexible Gruppenschaltung
keine genau Positionierung der Rolladen
keine automatische Beschattung
keine Rückmeldung der Position

*Variante 2
*Beschreibung:


konventionelle elektrische Rolladen
Ansteuerung über Beckhoff Klemme KM2652 / KL2602
mit Taster je Rolladen
Komponenten:

elektrische Rolladen ca. 150€/St.
Beckhoff Klemme KM2652 / KL2602 ca. 50 - 80€ für die Ansteuerung
Beckhoff Eingangsklemme für die Taster; ca. 10 - 15€/2Eingänge also pro Rollade
Vorteile:

flexible Gruppenschaltung
nur bedingt automatische Beschattung (relativ ungenau und hoher Programmieraufwand)
Nachteile:


hoher Verkabelungsaufwand
keine genau Positionierung der Rolladen
keine Rückmeldung der Position
Kosten ca. 2100 - 2450€

*Variante 3
*Beschreibung:


elektrische Rolladen mit KNX/EIB
Ansteuerung über Beckhoff Klemme KL6301
mit Taster je Rolladen
Komponenten:

elektrische Rolladen ca. 200€/St.
Beckhoff Klemme KL6301 ca. 250€
Beckhoff Eingangsklemme für die Taster; ca. 10 - 15€/2Eingänge also pro Rolladen
ETS Software zur Parametrisierung der Rolladen; ab 100€ bis 900€
Vorteile:

flexible Gruppenschaltung
automatische Beschattung
genau Positionierung der Rolladen
Rückmeldung der Position
reduzierter Verkabelungsaufwand
Nachteile:

Kosten ca. 2450 - 3300€

*Variante 4
*Beschreibung:


elektrische Rolladen mit SMI
Ansteuerung über Beckhoff Klemme KL6831
mit Taster je Rolladen
Komponenten:

elektrische Rolladen ca. 200€/St. (ebenfalls schwierig da nur sehr wenig Preise im Netz)
Beckhoff Klemme KL6831 ca. 250€ (abgeschätzt, dafür hab ich leider keinen Preis gefunden)
Beckhoff Eingangsklemme für die Taster; ca. 10 - 15€/2Eingänge also pro Rolladen
USB <--> SMI Adapter zur Parametrisierung der Rolladen ca. 50 € (ebenfalls schwierig einen Preis zu finden)
Vorteile:

flexible Gruppenschaltung
automatische Beschattung
genau Positionierung der Rolladen
Rückmeldung der Position
reduzierter Verkabelungsaufwand
Notfallbetrieb ohne Bus möglich
Nachteile:

Kosten ca. 2350 - 2400€


Habt ihr von diesen Varianten welche bei euch im Einsatz und wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?
Mich interessieren insbesondere die Varianten 3 und 4, da ich gerne eine automatische Beschattung realisieren möchte.

Kennt ihr noch weitere Varianten bzw. habt ihr noch andere Varianten im Einsatz zur Rolladensteuerung? (jetzt nicht die konventionelle ohne Motor  ) 

Gruß Achim.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2014)

Ich habe das ganze mit Wago System 750 umgesetzt und zwar im Prinzip Variante 2.
Zur Ansteuerung habe ich allerdings nicht die Relaisausgangsbaugruppen verwendet sondern normale 24V-Ausgänge und Finder-Relais.
Diese Lösung ist deutlich billiger.

Deine Aussagen zur Positionierung kann ich nicht so ganz teilen.
Positionierung und Positionserfassung über gerechnete Laufzeiten funktioniert für eine Beschattung eigentlich ausreichend genau.
Wenn du über Programmierkenntnisse verfügst, dann kannst du mit der Oscat Building-Lib eigentlich alle Aufgaben sehr gut lösen.

SMI-Bus habe ich mir damals (vor 3 Jahren) angeschaut. Mich hat damals der hohe Standby-Verbrauch abgeschreckt.
In wie weit das bei aktuellen Antrieben noch ein Thema ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Würde ich heute nochmal mit Homeautomation starten, dann würde ich eine gemischte Lösung vorziehen.
Die Schalter / Sensoren würde ich heute per KNX anbinden. Die Aktoren nach wie vor überwiegend konventionell.
Die Beleuchtungs-Steuerung habe ich weitgehend mit DALI umgesetzt, was sich als sehr geute Lösung erwiesen hat.
DALI ist preislich meist deutlich günstiger als KNX.
Wago als SPS war auch die richtige Entscheidung.

Bevor du startest, schau immer wieder mal bei Ebay.
Gerade Wago und KNX-Komponenten bekommst du dort oft sehr günstig, da viele ihre Überbestände aus Projekten hier verkaufen.
Ich hab vor Beginn immer wieder Teile gekauft und hab so rund 70% bei der SPS gespart.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## woha (5 Januar 2014)

Hallo
Warum nicht Beckhoff KM2774?
Die Klemme hat 4 Eingänge für Taster und 4 verriegelte Triac-Ausgänge für Jalousieantriebe


----------



## lucipher (7 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir zuhause sitzt eine CX9020 zur Steuerung von Licht, Steckdosen, Rolladen/Raffstore und Anzeige von Heizungsdaten. Die Sensorik habe ich über die KL6301 und dem KNX(EI)-Bus angebunden. Geschaltet wird über Finder Relais mit Handbedienung. 

Für die Raffstore hatte ich noch die KL2722 (verriegelte Triac's) eingeplant. Aber diese funktionieren nur mit mechanischen Endschaltern. Meine Raffstore werden elektronisch eingestellt. Zum Start der Einstellung werden auf beide Eingänge (Auf/Ab) 230V gegeben und der Motor geht in den Einstellmodus. Die Triacs geben aber im Signalstatus 0 noch ca 115 V auf den Motor, was ausreicht um den Einstellmodus zu aktivieren. Daher habe ich diese wieder rausgeworfen und durch Relais ersetzt.

Geschalten werden die Relais über die KL2408, die du bei Ebay immer wieder bekommst. Pro Klemme zahlst du um die 17-20 € (Auktion).

In dieser Variante ist der Verdrahtungsaufwand sehr gering (im Verhältnis zur 24V DI Verdrahtung) und die Flexibilität (Gruppierung und Automatisierungsgrad) hoch. Die Positionierung ist meiner Meinung nach mittelmässig, da ich nur über Zeit Positionieren kann. Noch aufwändiger wird es über die Positionieren der Raffstore. Hier ist bei der Lamellenstellung auch die Anlaufverzögerung des Antriebs zu berücksichtigen.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (7 Januar 2014)

lucipher schrieb:


> Noch aufwändiger wird es über die Positionieren der Raffstore. Hier ist bei der Lamellenstellung auch die Anlaufverzögerung des Antriebs zu berücksichtigen.



Schau dir mal die OSCAT Building-Lib an.
Da gibt es einen Baustein zur Jalousie-Steuerung.
Dort kannst du Lamellenwinkel und Position getrennt verstellen.
Vielleicht passt der zu deiner Anwendung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## tomrey (8 Januar 2014)

hi,
damit:


Blockmove schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die OSCAT Building-Lib an.


und wago750-881 hab ich's gemacht (21 rollo, 3 raff, doppeltaster 24v auf DI, DO auf finder).
die beschattung mit oscat_basic.lib sun_pos und sun_time. funzt perfekt.
gruß


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2014)

tomrey schrieb:


> die beschattung mit oscat_basic.lib sun_pos und sun_time. funzt perfekt.



Die Berechnungen von Sonnenauf- und untergang und der Position sind was feines in der Oscat 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## lucipher (8 Januar 2014)

tomrey schrieb:


> die beschattung mit oscat_basic.lib sun_pos und sun_time. funzt perfekt.



Also die Positionierung der Lamellen funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nicht Perfekt. Was nicht unbedingt an OSCAT liegt, sondern wohl eher an die Anfahrverzögerung meiner Raffstore. Aufgrund der 200ms Verzögerung und das die Geometrie nicht wie im Handbuch beschrieben ca. 90 Grad sondern ca 160 Grad ist.

Bei kleinen Schrittänderungen entsteht eine immer größere Lücke. Am Ende steht an der Lamellenposition 255 und die Lamelle steht waagrecht.

Aber die Bewegung lässt sich direkter Ansteuern. Da gebe ich dir recht Dieter.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Blockmove (9 Januar 2014)

lucipher schrieb:


> Bei kleinen Schrittänderungen entsteht eine immer größere Lücke. Am Ende steht an der Lamellenposition 255 und die Lamelle steht waagrecht.
> 
> Aber die Bewegung lässt sich direkter Ansteuern. Da gebe ich dir recht Dieter.



Du kannst dir die Sourcen der Lib herunterladen und evtl. den Baustein anpassen.
Ausserdem gibt es ein recht gutes Oscat-Forum.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markus_CX9001 (9 Januar 2014)

Servus,

ich nutze auch Variante 2. Das mit den Triacs kann ich bestätigen, die Rollladenmotoren gehen in den Lernmodus. Ich nutze die Twincat Building Automation.
Rollosteuerung ist gut - Postionierung trifft so ungefähr. Berechnung Sonnenstand, Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang wie auch bei Oscat gut - Oscat ist halt gratis.

Gruss Markus


http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-co...steuerung-fuer-efh.html?highlight=jung+taster

da wurde schon mal ähnliches diskutiert


----------



## lucipher (10 Januar 2014)

Markus_CX9001 schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Twincat Building Automation.
> Rollosteuerung ist gut - Postionierung trifft so ungefähr. Berechnung Sonnenstand, Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang wie auch bei Oscat gut - Oscat ist halt gratis.



Hi Markus,

die BA Basic habe ich ebenfalls zum Test an einem Raffstore. Aber vom Handling bin ich nicht so glücklich. Wie veränderst du denn die Lamellenstellung ohne auch gleichzeitig die Höhenposition zu verändern. 

Daher habe ich auch OSCAT eingebunden um das optimale für meine Raffstore herauszufinden.

Gruß


----------



## Markus_CX9001 (10 Januar 2014)

Servus,

Rollos mit Lamellen hab ich nicht, daher kann ich dazu auch nix sagen. Oscat hab ich mir angesehen, kann ich aber nicht mit BA mischen. Da kommts zu Überschneidungen zwischen den lib´s.

Gruss Markus


----------

